# Visitor Visa for UK citizen



## bide (May 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am British Passport Holder. I am planing to visit South Africa. I was wondering do I need to apply for Visitor visa. Embassy link for UK is quite confusing and have wasted so much time to understand it. 

It state exempt but 

"The citizen who is a holder of a national passport (diplomatic, official or ordinary) of the following countries / territories / international organisations is not required to hold a visa in respect of purposes for which a visitor’s permit may be issued or by virtue of being a person contemplated in section 31(3)(b) [diplomatic & official visit] for an intended stay of 90 days or less and when in transit:"

This highlighted bit confuses me. 

Can anyone please help me. 

Thank you. 

Regards,


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bide said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am British Passport Holder. I am planing to visit South Africa. I was wondering do I need to apply for Visitor visa. Embassy link for UK is quite confusing and have wasted so much time to understand it.
> 
> ...


As a British passport holder you get your 90 day visitors visa at the port of entry. So you do not need to apply but get the visa when you enter SA. Just make sure you have a return ticket as they may ask to see this (although they have never asked me).


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

bide said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am British Passport Holder. I am planing to visit South Africa. I was wondering do I need to apply for Visitor visa. Embassy link for UK is quite confusing and have wasted so much time to understand it.
> 
> ...


You are a citizen of a visa exempt country and will simply be issued a (port-of-entry) visa upon arrival.


----------

